# Remember when Mozart used to sound like...



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

this?

OK, chances are you probably don't. But I'm curious as to what you all think - does one of the greatest pianists of all time screw Mozart's divine work? Or do you actually happen to like it (like I do)...


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Creative and interesting but feels a bit rushed at times like he was trying to fit it onto one side of a 78 perhaps.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Air said:


> this?
> 
> OK, chances are you probably don't. But I'm curious as to what you all think - does one of the greatest pianists of all time screw Mozart's divine work? Or do you actually happen to like it (like I do)...


I like it, but don't prefer it. It's Rachmaninoff being Rachmaninoff, he's not to blame. And I don't think Mozart would mind, so why should we?


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Air said:


> this?
> 
> OK, chances are you probably don't. But I'm curious as to what you all think - does one of the greatest pianists of all time screw Mozart's divine work? Or do you actually happen to like it (like I do)...


I happen to like it like you do. Rachmaninov was a pianist of his time (and one of the greatest that ever lived, IMO), and for a great many musicians of that particular era, Mozart was to be presented in powdered wigs, tight pants and little steps that one could only do in a Minuet.

And another thing we have to remember about Rachmaninov: He did not become a concert pianist until he was fairly well into his 'forties. Before that, he had made his living as a composer and conductor. When he left Russia during the 1917 revolution, he realized that he was going to have to make his money as a pianist (he was always an excellent one) but one thing he was weak in was repertoire. He had to achieve a great deal of concert and recital repertoire in a rather short time in order to make a living.

Mozart was probably not a composer that was that high on Rachmaninov's list of repertoire--the Romantics were certainly more within his sphere: Chopin, Liszt, Schumann and of course his own works. He came late to the 'Classicists'--Beethoven, Schubert and Mozart, and of course when they entered his concert programs, they were rather 'romanticized'. Rachmaninov was one of the last of the really Great Romantic Era pianists, and his playing mirrored that in all of his recorded performances.

I found that A-Major Sonata rather intriguing--played in the manner that I think Rachmaninov would NATURALLY have approached it. It's not what we might consider 'Authentic' Mozart playing these days, but if it worked for Rachmaninov, it probably worked very well for the audiences that attended his recitals in his day.

Frankly, it charmed the Hell out of me.

Tom


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.commentarymagazine.com/viewarticle.cfm/free-the-piano-player-11278

Interesting article concerning this issue.


----------

